# Боли в спине. Что со мной, доктор?



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (8 Май 2017)

Здравствуйте, мне 23 года и прямо сейчас я сильно волнуюсь, ибо болит спина, а у меня поезд и 3 сумки.
История моей спины начинается с 2015 года, когда я переехал из Питера в Краснодар, работа сидящая, дизайнер...
_*Сентябрь 2015.*_ 
Я попадаю в легкую аварию с ударом в зад машины, я был а ремнём, шок, все оклемались - разобрались и разъехались
_*Октябрь 2015. Начало.*_
Одним прекрасным днём, дома, в бытовых делах нагнулся взять веник и пронзающая боль охватила поясницу, да на столько, что аж дышать было больно, кое как добрался до кровати (в этом промежутке снова и снова пронзало) и сразу вызвал врача, который приехал и написал в диагнозе "Защимление позвоночника" (я посмеялся), прописал что пропить и уехал. Так я пролежал около 2х недель и по вызову вылетел в Питер (тоже переживал, но без происшедствий)
_*Ноябрь 2015 - Апрель 2017*_
Я совсем забыл, что у меня спина когда то болела, бегал, прыгал с каната и прочее, всё было хорошо
_*Март 2017*_
По работе попросили поднять балон воды 20л на второй этаж, ну я то могу, подумал я, и принялся за дело. Через 30 минут я был уже дома, поел и сел за компьютур добивать работу, время перекура и по возвращению обратно в комнату я понимаю что меня опять схватило спину, так же как и в 2015, только без резкой пронзающей боли, я лёг и пролежал 2 дня, с аналогичными симптомами, после чего потихоньку вернулся к работе и вроде более менее стало терпимее, но уже *Май*, а боли есть и ведут себя странно, то появятся в конце дня, то вообще когда я дома и лежу (встал и не болит), а прямо сейчас дискомфорт в области поясницы и легкая боль + страх, что с сумками я не дойду до поезда, или же наоборот, не смогу сойти с него...
Уважаемые знатоки, что делать и как быть? Стоит ли делать МРТ? К врачам у нас двухнедельные очереди, да и боюсь что и направят они меня на то же МРТ и снова ждать недели, очень вас прошу помочь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Так может Знатокам с передачи и задать такой вопрос.
Мышцы. суставы, нервы, почки, кости.
Все перечисленное попадает под эти жалобы.
Как я понимаю боли периодические, он движения и нагрузки не зависят, возникают без причины, хотя возможно первое обострение от нагрузки.

В стандарт обследования входит осмотр врача. Анализы и рентген.
Как вариант анализы и мрт сделать самому и потом показаться врачу. В перерыве показать снимки и анализы нам.

Пока прочтите тему про Правильное поведение и Что делать при острой боли в спине.


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (8 Май 2017)

Спасибо! Если доберусь до пункта Б, сразу на МРТ и снимок сюда и так же к врачу, только к какому?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2017)

Лучше к неврологу, но стандартно к семейному-участковому.


----------



## вовочка (8 Май 2017)

Куришь небось? Такая же ситуация


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (9 Май 2017)

вовочка написал(а):


> Куришь небось? Такая же ситуация


Курим, а что? о.о


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (11 Май 2017)

Cделал МРТ и пошел к неврологу
3аключение: МР- проявления поясничного остеохондроза, с указанными патоморфологическими изменениями. Протрузии дисков L3-4-5-S1. Дегенеративный дискогенный центральный стеноз первично относительно узкого позвоночного канача L5-S1.
============================================
Прописано:
Грандаксин 50мл - 1таб х 2р\день 2 месяца
Амитриптилин 25мл - 1\4таб перед сном 1 месяц
Хондролон 10 дней
так же ЛФК и умеренный массаж

Снимки маленькие, в цифре нет, вот эти могу показать, я буду жить? что вы порекомендуете?


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (11 Май 2017)

Просто хотя бы советы, как жить, как сидеть, можно ли заниматься йогой или бегом, секс... В поликлиниках и даже платный невролог, все держи и отстань


----------



## La murr (11 Май 2017)

@✘TheMiroy✘, информация, которая не будет лишней.


----------



## Evenelf (12 Май 2017)

✘TheMiroy✘ написал(а):


> Грандаксин 50мл - 1таб х 2р\день 2 месяца
> Амитриптилин 25мл - 1\4таб перед сном 1 месяц
> Хондролон 10 дней


Начали принимать? Как ощущения?
Простите немного не сдержался, назначения интересные у Вас.
Как сидеть и т.п.
Сидеть с перерывами, да и в целом избегать длительных статических положений. Перед занятием йогой поинтересуйтесь что такое постизометрическая релаксация, желательно как то учесть её. У массажиста нужно чтобы либо совсем не болело (никак не повлияет) либо болело сильно при разминании болезненных участков в мышцах и разминание должно быть длительным (такой массажист должен быть грамотным и в таком случае с большой долей вероятности процедура принесёт облегчение, но возможны и обострения). Если же при массаже появляются сильные эпизодические боли то от такого массажиста нужно уходить или правильнее бежать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Май 2017)

✘TheMiroy✘ написал(а):


> Cделал МРТ и пошел к неврологу
> ...я буду жить? что вы порекомендуете?...


Сколиоз, спондилоартроз.


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (12 Май 2017)

Так а почему сей недуг в 2015 прошёл быстрее, чем сейчас?
За это время уже паника началась...
Только проснулся и ломит таз, ягодицы, не было до мая этого... Болезнь развивается или проходит?

Простите за черезмерную активность, просто страшно и тревожно
Велик ли шанс перехода этих 3 протрузий в грыжу?


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (12 Май 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Начали принимать? Как ощущения?


Только купил, сегодня первый укол и приём, глянем... Так же завтра массаж


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2017)

✘TheMiroy✘ написал(а):


> Так а почему сей недуг в 2015 прошёл быстрее, чем сейчас?
> За это время уже паника началась...
> Только проснулся и ломит таз, ягодицы, не было до мая этого... Болезнь развивается или проходит?
> 
> ...


Так может от страха и тревоги болевой порог падает?
За 2 года стало хуже, вот и не проходит, пока.
А лечите?


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (13 Май 2017)

Сегодня утром ни боли - ни дискомфорта, уже третий день утренняя разминка и активная ходьба...
В одной ветке я увидел ваше сообщение, мол, спать на жестком это заблуждение... так ли это?
Лично у меня в фазе обострения и период спада на мягкой подушке начинало хватать в области сердца и кишков.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2017)

http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-s-poleznymi-sovetami-11/kak-vybrat-matras?offset=10
Рекламка конечно есть, но и важного много.


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (13 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> http://pozwonocnik.ru/articles/stati-s-poleznymi-sovetami-11/kak-vybrat-matras?offset=10
> Рекламка конечно есть, но и важного много.


Спасибо! А по спине то, что Вы скажете? всё очень плохо?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2017)

Сколиоз, спондилоартроз.
23, кривая спинка, поведение без учета проблемы, в общем все что и должно быть.


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (13 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, а протрузии? серьезны? что невролог, что массажист, мол, бывает...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Май 2017)

Не бывает, а есть у всех.
Как у всех. А будут ли они серьезными зависит от Вас.
Рост какой?


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (14 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не бывает, а есть у всех.
> Как у всех. А будут ли они серьезными зависит от Вас.
> Рост какой?


~175


----------



## Evpatiy (14 Май 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, Федор Петрович, а протрузии и дегенерация на поясничных дисках действительно прям у всех? (детей/подростков в расчет не берем)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2017)

✘TheMiroy✘ написал(а):


> ~175


То есть стандартный стол подходит.
А стандартный для письма, знаете какой?



Evpatiy написал(а):


> Федор Петрович,А протрузии и дегенерация на поясничных дисках действительно прям у всех? (детей/подростков в расчет не берем)


Дегенерация нет, а протрузии к концу дня, пожалуй.
Надеюсь что вы знаете, что есть протрузии до грыжи и после грыжи.


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (15 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть стандартный стол подходит.
> А стандартный для письма, знаете какой?



Думаю больше проблема в стульях...
А если я сижу в кресле с ногами, сильный урон?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2017)

✘TheMiroy✘ написал(а):


> Думаю больше проблема в стульях...
> А если я сижу в кресле с ногами, сильный урон?


Так знаете?
А какой высоты должен быть стул, знаете?


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (15 Май 2017)

Никак нет)) какой же


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2017)

Чтобы колени 90 градусов и стопа на полу, или на подставке.
Спина прямая, локти под подбородок и стол на 3 см выше локтей-это для письма.
А для клавиатуры, так же, но локти на 90 градусов.
Поэтому для клавиатуры полставки под столом.
У Вас все правильно или Вы целенаправленно гробитесь?


----------



## Пациент с грыжей (15 Май 2017)

Всегда удивляло, почему в авто всегда комфортнее сидеть, чем дома или в офисе, хотя в машине и ноги не под прямым углом и колени выше таза..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2017)

И перемещаться быстрее!


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (15 Май 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У Вас все правильно или Вы целенаправленно гробитесь?


Всё время в поездках и всегда по разному(


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Май 2017)

Там же удобно, значит правильно.


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (15 Май 2017)

А скажите пожалуйста, вроде уже 4ый день уколов и массажа, не то что боль - дискомфорт, то день слева, то день справа... нащупал шишечки болевые, забитые мышцы после обострения?


----------



## Evenelf (15 Май 2017)

@✘TheMiroy✘, "болевые шишечки" в мышцах называются триггерными точками. Есть фундаментальный труд на эту тему под авторством Тревел и Симонс. Также можно разные ролики посмотреть, но в этом случае очень много чего отфильтровывать нужно.


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (1 Июн 2017)

Пройдя курс уколов + массаж + лфк (теперь каждое утро начинается с упражнений на пресс и спину), утром днём и вечером в принципе не ощущается дискомфорт и боли, вернулся в Питер, работа сидячая и после нескольких часов, как встану, ноет в районе поясницы - болит копчик, расхожусь и проходит... я же поправился?)
И еще заметил что у меня снизились регенеративные процессы, обычная лопнувшая мазоль не заживает уже вторую неделю, так же как расчёс от зуда после укуса комара... это никак не связанно? и есть какой нибудь совет? может какое нибудь иммуно-стимулирующее? Может быть и спина несколько месяцев ныла, потому что восстанавливаться долго и сложно тканям после травмы?


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (1 Июн 2017)

И вот только написал, что всё вроде в порядке, как утром, при зарядке, ёкнуло в боку и разболелось (мышца если я правильно чувствую)... Боль и скованность - здравствуйте, НПВС вам сделает чаёк


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (25 Июн 2017)

Срочно нужны Ваши слова, снова вкратце:
Май - пролечился, в конце месяца уже и не боялся сумки брать в поезд, и вообще всё хорошо (ну разве что маленький дискомфорт, но это пушинка по сравнению с прошлыми симптомами);
Июнь - как написано выше, утром просто сделал при зарядке наклон в право и *_щелк_* и боль + скованность начали окутывать бок... Расхаживал и мазался кремом, 2-3 дня и как новенький...
24.06 - Пробуждение, зарядка, готовка ужина... Замочил сковороду и вынес во двор, по возвращению на кухне появилась скованность и чуть позже боль. Сегодня с утра было всё отлично, зарядка, завтрак и снова болескованность...

_Что я делаю не так? И что делать, чтобы "так"?_


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2017)

Боли при стандартных движениях.
Скорее всего, стереотип использования пораженного сегмента не изменен.
Мануальная терапия и восстановительные, а потом и тренировочные занятия.
Надо сделать так, чтобы повседневные движения стали для организма - мелочью.


----------



## Evenelf (25 Июн 2017)

Чтобы меня не критиковали участники форума других или отчасти отличающихся взглядов обозначу это как личное мнение и обозначу что я не врач.
Вы у себя вроде находили "шишечки" в мышцах которые называются триггерными точками. Они в принципе есть практически у всех в разном количестве. Эти шишки называются триггерами. Триггеры могут создавать невыносимую боль или не болеть ограничивая движения. Следовательно есть 2 их состояния - активное и латентное. Образуются они от длительной перегрузки мышечных сократительных единиц. Образование точки в спине в народе называют "сорвал спину". На длительность активного состояния и на его переход из латентного в активное состояние влияет множество факторов. Самые распространённые это механические (и температурные если просквозит как говорят).
Выходов есть несколько на мой взгляд. Самый массово применяемый это отлежаться, поколоть уколы и попить таблетки для видимости лечения, со временем он обычно перестаёт болеть до следующего случая. При этом важно ограничить движения поражённой мышцы - растяжки-стяжки-напряжения. Итогом будет фиброзирование которое особо не болит а только ограничивает движения. Второй вариант это устранить триггер т. е. произвести лечение миофасциального синдрома а это совершенно другое лечение в отличие от поликлиниковского джентельменского набора. В данном случае задача ставится в механическом устранении триггера (по другому никак, таблетками это не лечится) - миопрессура, сфокусированная ударная волна (наподобие которой камни в почках дробят), обкалывание иглой (можно сухой, можно с анестетиком) и постизометрическая релаксация если ещё не запущено. Весь вопрос в том где найти того кто проведёт это лечение. Третий вариант это когда длительный болевой синдром не проходит сам. Часто это связано с физической активностью человека которая не исключает движения мышцей, однако кроме этого так же часто в данном случае распространены очень неприятные явления начиная от аномалий развития костей (руки-ноги-полутаз-пальцы ног), проходя через скрытые инфекции и образования и заканчивая авитаминозам/глистами или нарушением гормональной функции. Так же большое и иногда первостепенное значение имеет гигиена поз, в частности если неудобная мебель (наклон спинки, низкие подлокотники, неадекватный матрас и т. п.) а так ведь проводится значительная часть суток для нас.
Посмотрите видео доктора Лукьянова, там на канале есть много что ещё посмотреть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Июн 2017)

Вы как всегда путаете... Сфокусированная ударная волна (наподобие которой камни в почках дробят).., ей же КАМНИ дробят! Причем чуть промазал по камням - и почка треснула!

Ладно уж если надо сделать "операцию" на грыжи диска и ударить по ней "со всей дури" на большую глубину. А тут мышцы поверхностные! Травма обеспечена.

А теперь другой вариант.
Смотрим снимки этого пациента.
Трех нижних дисков практически нет.
Значит подвижность в этих фасеточных суставах не полная вперед назад, а учитывая сколиоз еще и не одинакова вправо и влево и при ротации (в мануальной терапии это называется Патологический блок)
Подвижность не полная (согласны), а стереотип прежний, полный (согласны).
Будет болеть при полном объеме движении?

Кстати, раз есть ограничения в суставах, то нужны ограничения и мышцах! Не могут же тяги быть длиннее подвижности в поверхностях скольжения. Они должны быть равны (согласны).
Так может ограничения в мышцах это защитная реакция, и устраняя ее вы учащаете обострения?

С тем, что есть Функциональные блоки (в здоровом ПДС) и Патологические блоки (в пораженном ПДС), согласны?
Разница в работе с ними должна быть?


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (26 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Трех нижних дисков практически нет.


Что значит "стереотип"?


Evenelf написал(а):


> обозначу это как личное мнение


Спасибо за мнение, по Вашему протрузии тут ни при чем, а только триг-точки (это не забитые мыщцы в народе называемые?)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2017)

✘TheMiroy✘ написал(а):


> Что значит "стереотип"?


Привычка двигаться.
У Вас привычка двигаться как человек с полной подвижностью по поясничным позвонкам.


✘TheMiroy✘ написал(а):


> Спасибо за мнение, по Вашему протрузии тут ни при чем, а только триг-точки (это не забитые мыщцы в народе называемые?)


Тоже отвечу.
Причин для боли в спине три:
- мышцы
- суставы
- грыжи, которые раздражают нерв-корешок

Протрузии не раздражают.

Остаются мышцы и суставы.


----------



## Evenelf (26 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Причем чуть промазал по камням - и почка треснула


Волка боятся -камни в почках не дробить. А как же операция по удалению грыжы? Дрогнула рука и не без последствий. А как же переходить улицу, вдруг водитель отвлечётся.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Смотрим снимки этого пациента.
> Трех нижних дисков практически нет.


Фёдор Петрович! На сколько снижена высота трёх нижних дисков? На сколько процентов что ли? Чёткая потеря влаги но не выраженное снижение высоты если оно и есть. Не пугайте так. Не сел ещё двигатель на раму как Вы говорите. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Значит подвижность в этих фасеточных суставах не полная вперед назад


Так не расплющило диск. Есть на форуме случаи когда реально уже расплющило, но эти случаи тут не так часто, и в целом не частые я полагаю. В тех редких случаях я соглашусь об ограничении подвижности по вине в том числе и сустава и диска и даже приму на данный момент его главенствующую роль но замечу что на этой стадии мышцы уже не в состоянии обеспечивать необходимую подвижность.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> а учитывая сколиоз еще и не одинакова вправо и влево


Учитывая сколиоз я бы обратил внимание на квадратную мышцу со стороны вогнутости в первую очередь. Так же на снимке отчётливо видны разные ППМ. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Будет болеть при полном объеме движении?


При "тотальном" разрушении естественной подвижности с любой точки зрения быть не может. Не физиологические движения/растяжки и т. П. Приведут к боли. Поздно пить боржоми но лечить комплексно нужно.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кстати, раз есть ограничения в суставах, то нужны ограничения и мышцах! Не могут же тяги быть длиннее подвижности в поверхностях скольжения. Они должны быть равны (согласны).


Не категорично но отвечу что нет. Вы же сами говорите что есть МФС и соглашаетесь с тем что он разрушает суставы и диски но говорите о грани когда МФС перестаёт быть таковым а превращается в "защитный спазм". Так где эта тонкая грань? Может ли триггированная мышца так же работать как и здоровая для обеспечения спазма? Для наглядности возьмём МФС в вакууме (как говорят физики). Есть сдавление сустава/диска как в тисках и как следствие подвижность ограничена. Что лечить тогда или нужно вырабатывать стереотип не взирая на болезнь мышц? Ведь вы же сами согласны что триггеры болят, так в какой момент отменяется боль от триггера и заменяется на боль от корешка при защитном спазме? Предположим что есть защитный спазм но ведь и триггер остался и логично что он болит, как быть в данной ситуации?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> С тем, что есть Функциональные блоки (в здоровом ПДС) и Патологические блоки (в пораженном ПДС), согласны?
> Разница в работе с ними должна быть?


Обобщённо: есть триггер в мышце. В подавляющем большинстве его образование и активность связано с механической (физической) перегрузкой. Он и болит одновременно вызывая сдавление диска и как следствие нарушая его дифузиозное питание что влечёт дегидратацию что и видим на снимках этого человека. Без раздражающих факторов он переходит в латентное состояние ограничивая движения. Тут начинает работать "правильный" двигательный стереотип - лишь бы не растревожить, а если растревожили то болит, только болит не раздражённый корешок а сам триггер. Так этот стереотип и сам выработается без лечения - никто себе специально боль причинять не захочет.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Разница в работе с ними должна быть?


Разница в работе исходя из причин появления триггера и стадии болезни с учётом других факторов. В подавляющем большинстве есть чёрный диск и это никак не влияет на подходы, но возможно у этого большинства есть к примеру гипотериоз или остеопороз, что уверен не исследовалось в больших объёмах. Если есть истинное аутоимунное заболевание то так же другой подход и т. Д. И т. П. Но всё же большинство остаётся таковым.



✘TheMiroy✘ написал(а):


> по Вашему протрузии тут ни при чем, а только триг-точки (это не забитые мыщцы в народе называемые?)


Сборное сообщение.
Протрузии не причём, к вечеру они есть у всех. Если интересно померьте свой рост утром как проснулись и вечером после работы - уменьшение роста идёт за счёт образования протрузий - выпячиваний диска. Диски в зрелом возрасте не имеют кровеносных сосудов и как следствие питаются от прилегающих тканей во время движения например ходьбы испытывая попеременную нагрузку. Чёрные диски на мрт говорят о том что в них нет воды - не хватает питания. Если они такие избранные то тема отпадает, но если не избранные то очевидно что одинаковой ходьбы для питания л3-л4-л5 резко не хватает в то же время л2 и выше чувствуют себя отлично. Напрашивается вывод что что-то этому питанию мешает - или барьер которого как то не может быть или отсутствие движения. Отсутствие движения это мышц работа. Говорят что блок но лично я склонен к другому определению как триггер у которого другое деление по стадиям.
"Забитые мышцы" это не совсем то определение. Забитые отдельные участки мышц больше подойдёт, причём забитость начинается от маленьких жёстких узелков и доходит до состояния камня по всему объёму мышцы и на снимках видится как кость а она была когда то мышцей. Очень обобщённо триггер это участок в котором заклинило напряжённую мышцу и который со временем костенеет и разрастается по всему объёму мышцы.


----------



## Evenelf (26 Июн 2017)

И более конкретно:
Триггерная точка в глубоких мышцах болит? (да)
Эта триггерная точка сдавливает диск? (да)
Сдавление приводит к дегидратации? (да)
Дегидратация способствует появлению грыжы? (да)
Когда появилась грыжа при обездвиживании больного участка триггер исчезает? (нет)
Когда появилась грыжа триггер перестаёт болеть? (нет)
Почему его нельзя лечить при дегидратации и грыже а нужно терпеть боль? (защитный блок и нужно теперь "травмировать" выше и нижележащие пдс и вырабатывать стереотип)
Фёдор Петрович, я с Вами руками и ногами за вредные факторы но против не трогать "защитный блок", не поймите не правильно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2017)

> ... Волка боятся -камни в почках не дробить. А как же операция по удалению грыжы? Дрогнула рука и не без последствий. А как же переходить улицу, вдруг водитель отвлечётся...


Так на волка с 12 калибром, а на зайца с дробовиком!
А Вы предлагаете МФС лечить выстрелом в него и на грубину 15 см., а может просто потрясем его?


> ... Фёдор Петрович! На сколько снижена высота трёх нижних дисков? На сколько процентов что ли? Чёткая потеря влаги но не выраженное снижение высоты если оно и есть. Не пугайте так. Не сел ещё двигатель на раму как Вы говорите...


Не сел. Просел. Но уже подвижность не полная. И причина не в том, что мышца сжата, а в том что через замыкательную пластинку (тот самый остеохондроз- оссификация замыкательной пластики. Когда-то на снимке "черного" диска не видели, а оссификацию видели хорошо, лет так с 14, теперь) не проходит питание.


> ... Так не расплющило диск. Есть на форуме случаи когда реально уже расплющило, но эти случаи тут не так часто, и в целом не частые я полагаю. В тех редких случаях я соглашусь об ограничении подвижности по вине в том числе и сустава и диска и даже приму на данный момент его главенствующую роль но замечу что на этой стадии мышцы уже не в состоянии обеспечивать необходимую подвижность...


С какого процента? Шучу. Тут все правильно.


> ... Учитывая сколиоз я бы обратил внимание на квадратную мышцу со стороны вогнутости в первую очередь. Так же на снимке отчётливо видны разные ППМ...


Путаете. Если одна нога короче, то эти мышцы не могут быть одинаковыми. И если боль пройдет, то они не станут одинаковыми! Согласны? Так что же вы за них хватаетесь?


> ... При "тотальном" разрушении естественной подвижности с любой точки зрения быть не может. Не физиологические движения/растяжки и т. П. Приведут к боли. Поздно пить боржоми но лечить комплексно нужно...


Конечно!


> .. Не категорично но отвечу что нет. Вы же сами говорите что есть МФС и соглашаетесь с тем что он разрушает суставы и диски но говорите о грани когда МФС перестаёт быть таковым а превращается в "защитный спазм". Так где эта тонкая грань? Может ли триггированная мышца так же работать как и здоровая для обеспечения спазма? Для наглядности возьмём МФС в вакууме (как говорят физики). Есть сдавление сустава/диска как в тисках и как следствие подвижность ограничена. Что лечить тогда или нужно вырабатывать стереотип не взирая на болезнь мышц? Ведь вы же сами согласны что триггеры болят, так в какой момент отменяется боль от триггера и заменяется на боль от корешка при защитном спазме? Предположим что есть защитный спазм но ведь и триггер остался и логично что он болит, как быть в данной ситуации?


Ту есть соседняя ветка, где вовсе стоит вопрос о триггере. Вы поймите, это же всего лишь теория!!!
Мне теория оссификации замыкательной пластинки и нарушения питания больше нравиться, поскольку она легко подтверждается наукой практической, а не теоретической.


> ... Обобщённо: есть триггер в мышце. В подавляющем большинстве его образование и активность связано с механической (физической) перегрузкой. Он и болит одновременно вызывая сдавление диска и как следствие нарушая его дифузиозное питание что влечёт дегидратацию что и видим на снимках этого человека...


А Вы не задумывались, КАК! Мышца размером так 1-2 см на 2-3 см, вызывает... Сдавление диска и как следствие нарушая его дифузиозное питание что влечёт дегидратацию...!
Мешок в 50 кг не может, а мышца может! Может мышца вторична. Диск просел и мышца такая длинная не нужна и она и сокращается.


> ... Без раздражающих факторов он переходит в латентное состояние ограничивая движения. Тут начинает работать "правильный" двигательный стереотип - лишь бы не растревожить, а если растревожили то болит, только болит не раздражённый корешок а сам триггер. Так этот стереотип и сам выработается без лечения - никто себе специально боль причинять не захочет...


Правильно, так это же так и называется в мануальной терапии-НЕОПТИМАЛЬНЫЙ двигательный стереотип. А надо оптимальный.
И важно. Если болит корешок, то точно "село" и речь о мышцах точно не идет.
А если речь о мышцах - МФС (триггер для вас), то тут скорее фасет синдром.


> ... Разница в работе исходя из причин появления триггера и стадии болезни с учётом других факторов. В подавляющем большинстве есть чёрный диск и это никак не влияет на подходы, но возможно у этого большинства есть к примеру гипотериоз или остеопороз, что уверен не исследовалось в больших объёмах. Если есть истинное аутоимунное заболевание то так же другой подход и т. Д. И т. П. Но всё же большинство остаётся таковым...


Совсем напутано.
Если черно-то патологично и пофиг от чего!


Evenelf написал(а):


> ...
> Фёдор Петрович, я с Вами руками и ногами за вредные факторы но против не трогать "защитный блок", не поймите не правильно.


Трогайте. Заболит-полечим!


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (26 Июн 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> И более конкретно


Интересная дискуссия, а есть какой-то конкретный первоначальный совет? Мануальщик?
=====


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Трогайте. Заболит-полечим!


Добавлю, что основная боль при наклоне вперед, назад вообще нет боли, по бокам средне

И все снимочки


----------



## doc (26 Июн 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Триггерная точка в глубоких мышцах болит? (да)
> Эта триггерная точка сдавливает диск? (да)
> Сдавление приводит к дегидратации? (да)
> Дегидратация способствует появлению грыжы? (да)
> ...


Коротко и точно!


----------



## AIR (26 Июн 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Сборное сообщение.......


Вы прямо как доктор Чехов... Литературно, кратко, конструктивно..


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так на волка с 12 калибром


Федор Петрович! Это же волк, а не слон... Может 16 хватит, а?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Федор Петрович! Это же волк, а не слон... Может 16 хватит, а?


Можно. Важно чем зарядить!


----------



## Evenelf (26 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> И причина не в том, что мышца сжата, а в том что через замыкательную пластинку (тот самый остеохондроз- оссификация замыкательной пластики. Когда-то на снимке "черного" диска не видели, а оссификацию видели хорошо, лет так с 14, теперь) не проходит питание.


У каждого человека в детстве есть кровеносное питание диска а у взрослых нет его, только диффузное. Является ли это причиной остеохондроза? Если да то почему он такой избирательный и к людям и к дискам а не тотальный у всех и на все диски одновременно? 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Путаете. Если одна нога короче, то эти мышцы не могут быть одинаковыми. И если боль пройдет, то они не станут одинаковыми! Согласны? Так что же вы за них хватаетесь?


Согласен, такое тоже может быть. Я не могу, как и Вы описать все возможные варианты в одном сообщении. Книги пишут и то что то пропускают.
Соседней ветки не видел, уже не так слежу за форумом как раньше. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А Вы не задумывались, КАК! Мышца размером так 1-2 см на 2-3 см, вызывает... Сдавление диска и как следствие нарушая его дифузиозное питание что влечёт дегидратацию...!
> Мешок в 50 кг не может, а мышца может! Может мышца вторична. Диск просел и мышца такая длинная не нужна и она и сокращается.


Можно порассуждать. Я вешу под 70 кг и при этом могу повиснуть на турнике на одном пальце. Не на долго конечно, на 2х уже уверенно можно повисеть. Полагаю это подтверждает что маленькие мышцы способны выполнять большую работу. Теперь возьмём отдельно взятый диск. С ним должно быть так: сжимается и разжимается при ходьбе как гормошка с определённой амплитудой достаточной для питания и тем самым его и получая. Диск имеет запас по прочности и запас по питанию. Физическая активность человека приводит к питанию диска. А теперь представим что амплитуду искусственно уменьшили на 50%. Этакая диета для диска. Похоже что диск будет недополучать питание и начнёт использовать свои запасы. Со временем (не за один день) запасы иссякнут и как исход диск постепенно дегидратирует и растрескается (анекдот: -Сколько стоит капля водки? -Нисколько -Тогда накапайте мне три литра). И вот в таком состоянии для разрыва кольца достаточна и небольшой нагрузки. Если же говорить о мешке 50 кг, то если его носить непрерывно и круглосуточно даже когда человек спит то результат будет тот же, но со всеми задействованными при ношении дисками. Таким образом объясняется избирательность остеохондроза. 
А как избирательность остеохондроза объясняет теория оссификации замыкательной пластинки?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Диск просел и мышца такая длинная не нужна и она и сокращается.


Вот согнул я руку в локте, потрогал битепс а он мягкий. Если мышца после этого сближения мест прикрепления осталась мягкой то отлично, но она ведь твёрдая и болит при надавливании и растяжении. 



✘TheMiroy✘ написал(а):


> а есть какой-то конкретный первоначальный совет?


Мой такой что нужно обратиться к врачу который умеет лечить миофасциальный болевой синдром (другими словами триггеры). Это не обязательно только мануальный терапевт, может ещё ортопед или реабилитолог и другие смежные врачи. Важно содержание лечения и его результат. Миологов официально увы нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2017)

_... У каждого человека в детстве есть кровеносное питание диска а у взрослых нет его, только диффузное. Является ли это причиной остеохондроза? Если да то почему он такой избирательный и к людям и к дискам а не тотальный у всех и на все диски одновременно?..._
Вот все прояснилось, почему страдают самые нагруженные? Потому что нагруженные. А нагрузка на что? На диск и суставы. Мышцы тоже болят, тоже дают свою причину. Но, питание диска идет через замыкательную пластинку и она всегда оссифицируется вперед "почернения диска", если конечно это не травматическая грыжа. Оссификация пластинки, вот причина дистрофии, а вы все про мыщцы!.

_... Согласен, такое тоже может быть. Я не могу, как и Вы описать все возможные варианты в одном сообщении. Книги пишут и то что то пропускают.
Соседней ветки не видел, уже не так слежу за форумом как раньше._
Такое... Не может быть..., а такое есть, у данного пациента.
В это вся разница. Советы Ваши вообще, а советы врачей конкретно в этому пациенту.

_... Можно порассуждать. Я вешу под 70 кг и при этом могу повиснуть на турнике на одном пальце. Не на долго конечно, на 2х уже уверенно можно повисеть. Полагаю это подтверждает что маленькие мышцы способны выполнять большую работу. Теперь возьмём отдельно взятый диск. С ним должно быть так: сжимается и разжимается при ходьбе как гормошка с определённой амплитудой достаточной для питания и тем самым его и получая. Диск имеет запас по прочности и запас по питанию. Физическая активность человека приводит к питанию диска. А теперь представим что амплитуду искусственно уменьшили на 50%. Этакая диета для диска. Похоже что диск будет недополучать питание и начнёт использовать свои запасы. Со временем (не за один день) запасы иссякнут и как исход диск постепенно дегидратирует и растрескается (анекдот: -Сколько стоит капля водки? -Нисколько -Тогда накапайте мне три литра). И вот в таком состоянии для разрыва кольца достаточна и небольшой нагрузки. Если же говорить о мешке 50 кг, то если его носить непрерывно и круглосуточно даже когда человек спит то результат будет тот же, но со всеми задействованными при ношении дисками. Таким образом объясняется избирательность остеохондроза..._
Правильно, Только наличие "черного диска" уже признак патологического состояния, и тут возврат прежнего уровня уже невозможен. Диск обратно не "белеет" и своей высоты не возвращает, то есть устраненный спазм, ничего не меняет, только "разбалтывает" пораженный ПДС (переставая его фиксировать), формируя в патологически повреждённом ПДС-нестабильность.
Если и придерживаться этой теории, то она только до уровня отсутствия патологии в диске, то есть как раз и получим принятое в мануальной терапии понятие Функционального блока, когда ограничение подвижности (как раз теми самыми мышами) в здоровом ПДС (диск белый).
Кстати именно поэтому авторы теории и не пошли дальше мышц и нигде не утверждают что Триггеры заменяют спондилоартроз и тем более грыжи диска! Это уже наши специалисты применили эту теорию к патологическим блокам.
Повторюсь, у данного пациента, блоки патологические.

_... А как избирательность остеохондроза объясняет теория оссификации замыкательной пластинки?..._
Написал выше. Наиболее нагруженный диск страдает первым. Пример LV-SI.

_... Вот согнул я руку в локте, потрогал битепс а он мягкий. Если мышца после этого сближения мест прикрепления осталась мягкой то отлично, но она ведь твёрдая и болит при надавливании и растяжении..._
Вот тут и загвоздка. До этой мышцы вы никак не достанете и твёрдая она и болит ли не определите, можете только предполагать, что и делает эта теория, она предполагает! Речь сейчас о глубоких мышцах.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (26 Июн 2017)

@✘TheMiroy✘, Сразу скажу, что я не врач. В снимках я не разбираюсь, но они у вас немного странные. Какие-то тёмные пятна впереди позвоночника. Может это воспалительный отёк от удара. У меня врач тоже подозревает отёк и прописал таблетки "Нормовен". Попробуйте, может поможет. Если само воспаление не прошло, то можете попить нимесулид. И попросите местных врачей прокомментировать снимки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2017)

Блин! Врач не решается по инету лекарства назначать, а не врачу все можно! И причину знает, и Сомали смотрит, и лечение назначает!


----------



## смолк (26 Июн 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> В данном случае задача ставится в механическом устранении триггера (по другому никак, таблетками это не лечится) - миопрессура, сфокусированная ударная волна (наподобие которой камни в почках дробят), обкалывание иглой (можно сухой, можно с анестетиком) и постизометрическая релаксация если ещё не запущено. Весь вопрос в том где найти того кто проведёт это лечение.


Я так и не нашёл в нашей местности такого специалиста по мышцам. С самый лучший мануал, какого посоветовали, первым делом начал смотреть снимок МРТ. А я всего-то хотел, чтобы он промял мои болевые точки. Всё, после просмотра заговорил консервативным языком. Вся боль от грыжи, грыжа давит.. А в разговоре упомянул и про триггеры и миофасциальный синдром. Надо будет позже у него спросить, как он для себя сочетает "весь вред от грыжи" и теорию триггеров.

Сейчас вообще первым делом не человека смотрят и внимательно слушают, пальпируют, а снимки. Казалось бы мануал - ну пощупай человека, покрути.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2017)

Вся тема, о том что проблема не от грыж, а от мышц и суставов.


----------



## смолк (26 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вся тема, о том что проблема не от грыж, а от мышц и суставов.


Тему прочитал. Я для примера того, что трудно найти специалиста, и большинство медиков не очень-то умеют диагностировать. Есть сложившиеся стандарты лечения, ну следуют им, часто слепо. Если в МРТ написано остеохондроз, то и будут его лечить. А на самом деле болит другое.


----------



## Evenelf (26 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Оссификация пластинки, вот причина дистрофии


Предположим так, но в чём причина оссификации? Почему она происходит в шее или грудном отделе а не только и даже не всегда диск л5-с1 страдает. 
Оссификация процесс длительный а не одномоментный, возникает вопрос почему боль появляется резко? Полагаю что можно списать на появление грыжы? Тогда почему боль проходит а грыжа нет (по крайней мере во времени эти моменты совершенно не совпадают)? А когда нет грыжы а есть чёрные диски то говорят болит остеохондроз.

"... Учитывая сколиоз я бы обратил внимание на квадратную мышцу со стороны вогнутости в первую очередь. Так же на снимке отчётливо видны разные ППМ...
_Путаете. Если одна нога короче, то эти мышцы не могут быть одинаковыми. И если боль пройдет, то они не станут одинаковыми! Согласны? Так что же вы за них хватаетесь?_
Согласен, такое тоже может быть. Я не могу, как и Вы описать все возможные варианты в одном сообщении. Книги пишут и то что то пропускают.
_Такое... Не может быть..., а такое есть, у данного пациента."_
Вы имеете ввиду что у автора темы разная длинна ног? Он не упоминал этого, да и не так просто это выявить.
Если боль пройдёт то она без лечения почти точно вернётся и если причиной выступила разная длинна ног то вернётся быстрее. А как насчёт разного полутаза при сидячей работе?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кстати именно поэтому авторы теории и не пошли дальше мышц и нигде не утверждают что Триггеры заменяют спондилоартроз и тем более грыжи диска! Это уже наши специалисты применили эту теорию к патологическим блокам.
> Повторюсь, у данного пациента, блоки патологические.


А авторы разве описывают патологические блоки? Они описывают триггеры в этих мышцах, от чего появляются, как их лечить, что ещё влияет и этим кстати они очень далеко пошли. И про грыжу тоже говорят, только по другому, не списывая на неё любые боли, мурашки, потерю чувствительности. И не говорят что не нужно трогать мышцы когда есть грыжа или чёрные диски, хотя может я просто не всё прочитал.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот тут и загвоздка. До этой мышцы вы никак не достанете и твёрдая она и болит ли не определите, можете только предполагать, что и делает эта теория, она предполагает! Речь сейчас о глубоких мышцах.


Действительно, я сам у себя не могу детально пропальпировать эти мышцы. Самостоятельно с моим телосложением добираюсь до краёв поперечных отростков но не могу залезть вглубь к позвоночнику. При этом по ощущениям уверен что уже можно оценивать есть боль или нет. Кроме этого на снимках мрт видны фиброзные изменения мышц которые почему-то не описываются в заключениях и есть в той или иной степени у подавляющего большинства форумчан да и всех "спинальников". У автора темы тоже есть. Практический ответ на вопрос "болит ли" даёт пальпация, "есть ли уплотнённость" тоже может подсказать пальпация, "твёрдая она или нет" может ответить узи. И этот вопрос рациональней адресовать практикующим врачам.


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (26 Июн 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Практический ответ на вопрос "болит ли" даёт пальпация


Кстати, когда был у невролога, она надавила на 4 точки поочерёдно, мол болит? Боли не было.


----------



## Evenelf (27 Июн 2017)

Может фибромиалгию искала.
Самостоятельно пропальпировать можно так:
Лечь на живот и подушечками пальцев пройтись по подвздошно-рёбеной начиная от так называемой ямки венеры вверх насколько позволяют руки. Она должна быть равномерно мягкой. Если в ней выделяется самостоятельный пучок наподобие ручки или маркера то это не норма которая будет влиять на разгибание. 
Для более глубокой пальпации большим пальцем цепляемся за бок создавая как бы рычаг (ладонь обхватывает бок). т. е. большой палец направлен примерно на пупок и находится ближе к тазу по отношению ко всей ладони. Так же можно нажимать суставом большого пальца без захвата (у меня быстро устаёт но эффективность выше) и помогать ему второй рукой для большего нажатия. Если есть там проблемы это чувствуется элементарно - боль и перекатывание через мышечные пучки.
На квадратную нужно лечь на бок чтобы поясница не проваливалась (можно валик подложить) и повторить пальпацию с захватом но захват в данном случае будет 4-мя пальцами (ближе к тазу) а давление большим и направлено вглубь для отдалённых участков квадратной и вглубь-к позвоночнику под подвздошно-рёберную для более глубоких точек. Если есть там проблемы то они взаимосвязаны в первую очередь со стоянием ровно т. К. Эта мышца стабилизирует чтобы не отклоняться в стороны. При наличии там серьёзных проблем прямохождение может быть ограничено резкой болью и в таких случаях относительно безболезненное передвижение осуществляется накорачках.
Пальпация кончиком пальца позволяет развить большее усилие и грубо ощутить перекатывающийся тяж с болью в то время как больший акцент на подушечку позволяет детальней ощутить уплотнение но не позволяет развить высокой силы давления. Из этого можно самостоятельно развить производные.
Описал свой личный опыт.


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (27 Июн 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> Описал свой личный опыт.


Сейчас лежать именно на животе крайне дискомфортно, как только пройдет, опробую
Еще факт: приехал в Сочи на лето неделю назад, сегодня первый раз пошел купаться в море, и никакой боли во время плавания не было (на спине и брассом), дискомфорт появился после прогулки дома при сидении, думаю теперь каждый день утром ходить, как думаете?)

А если по теме - страшно теперь как то, как я понял теперь это "навсегда", просто интересно, получается самый первый и серьезный спазм (2015) было от триггерной точки? Тогда почему такой карман свободы в год (2015[4]-2017[2] без болей) и тут снова и теперь на затянутой основе?
Был еще в 2015[3] cпазм в районе правой лопатки утром, но решилось простым "прилечь поспать", более не возникало...

+ на этой фото обозначил самые больные места красным


----------



## Evenelf (27 Июн 2017)

✘TheMiroy✘ написал(а):


> страшно теперь как то, как я понял теперь это "навсегда"


Смотря что под "этим" подразумевать. Если дегидратацию диска то и пусть будет, Вы же не переживаете что всю жизнь живёте с герпесом, вот и тут переживать не нужно. 
Боль в спине в подавляющем-преподавляющем большинстве доброкачественная и как бы это не звучало но от такой боли не умирают. Если нет вредных раздражающих факторов то болеть будет не часто даже если ничего не делать, так что выше нос. Вас же боль беспокоит а не чёрные диски.
Осталось дело за малым - решить что с этим всем делать и найти того кто всё это сделает.


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (27 Июн 2017)

Evenelf написал(а):


> так что выше нос


Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2017)

_



			... Предположим так, но в чём причина оссификации? Почему она происходит в шее или грудном отделе а не только и даже не всегда диск л5-с1 страдает.
		
Нажмите для раскрытия...

 _
Происходит и в шее и грудном, причем в грудном чаще чем везде, а поясничном все зависит от того на каком нагрузка. Чаще LV-SI и он первым и страдает. При сколиозе нагрузка на LIV-LV, и первым как раз он страдает. Что, кстати, служит косвенным показателем того почему происходит оссификация.
Вас интересует играют ли в этом свою роль мышцы? Конечно. И в определении ФБ, все это есть, потому их и устраняют. Теория триггеров как раз и есть попытка дообъяснить то, что происходит на уровне ФБ с мышцами. Проблема возникает, когда теорию применили в патологическим блокам.


> _
> ... Оссификация процесс длительный а не одномоментный, возникает вопрос почему боль появляется резко? Полагаю что можно списать на появление грыжы? Тогда почему боль проходит а грыжа нет (по крайней мере во времени эти моменты совершенно не совпадают)? А когда нет грыжы а есть чёрные диски то говорят болит остеохондроз..._


Сами себе и отвечаете. Боль появляется резко от и мышц-блок функциональный, и от грыж-блок патологический.
Остеохондроз, это понятие троякое:
-это больные мышцы
-это больные суставы
-это больные нервы (клинически значимая грыжа или другие причины компрессии корешка-нерва)
В МКБ, мышцы вынесены как отдельное заболевание, в клинике вычленить их невозможно.
В Европе при черных дисках скажут спондилоартроз (спондилит), у нас остеохондроз.
Что изменилось?


> ... Вы имеете ввиду что у автора темы разная длинна ног? Он не упоминал этого, да и не так просто это выявить...


Для этого надо посмотреть на снимки и это видно по имеющимся. Отсюда и сколиоз. Конечнонадо смотреть пациента поскольку есть косой таз (нога короче, полутаз меньше) и есть скрученный таз (при одинаковых ногах и полутазе).


> ... Если боль пройдёт то она без лечения почти точно вернётся и если причиной выступила разная длинна ног то вернётся быстрее. А как насчёт разного полутаза при сидячей работе?...


Конечно при разных ногах и разном полутазе частота обострений чаще. Поскольку нагрузка слева и справа разная и нагрузка не на LV-SI, а на LIV-V. Именно потому и стелька с подставкой и умягчитель-выравниватель под попу.


> .. А авторы разве описывают патологические блоки? Они описывают триггеры в этих мышцах, от чего появляются, как их лечить, что ещё влияет и этим кстати они очень далеко пошли. И про грыжу тоже говорят, только по другому, не списывая на неё любые боли, мурашки, потерю чувствительности. И не говорят что не нужно трогать мышцы когда есть грыжа или чёрные диски, хотя может я просто не всё прочитал...


Потому и не говорят (авторы теории, а не авторы книг по этой теории), что эта теория о заболевании мышц, то есть о функциональных блоках (если описывать именно мышцы в ПДС), а не о патологических блоках. Они вообще не рассматривали проблемы боли от грыж и суставов, подразумевая, что эти диагнозы отсеяны, как причина боли (не как отсутствующие, а как причина боли). Это уже у нас притянули эту теорию к грыжам и боли от грыж.


----------



## VV1987 (29 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Проблема возникает, когда теорию применили в патологическим блокам.


Спорное заявление.
Почему тогда лечение по теории мышц (которое провёл доктор Лукьянов) у Конкина Эдуарда, при наличии большой грыжи (вы же не будете спорить, т. К. По вашей логике - у него потологическиц блок), дало великолепный результат (болевой синдром ушёл), хотя на снимках тотже паралогической блок сохранился??
Получается если бы Эдуард пришёл к вам в клинику вы бы отказали в лечении мышц данного региона ссылаясь на паталогический блок))), кстати возможно тогда бы видео появилось и про ваш центр)
Хмм, а может и стоит сделать...


----------



## Миша234 (29 Июн 2017)

@VV1987, он не один такой! Просто первый пациент кому пришло в голову заговорить про это публично!


----------



## Evenelf (29 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Для этого надо посмотреть на снимки и это видно по имеющимся. Отсюда и сколиоз. Конечнонадо смотреть пациента поскольку есть косой таз (нога короче, полутаз меньше) и есть скрученный таз (при одинаковых ногах и полутазе).


Не слишком ли утвердительно Вы говорите судя только по фото спины и снимкам поясницы?
А как по Вашему мнению появляется сколиоз у людей у которых и ноги и полутазы и пальцы на ногах и руки и позвонки в норме? Вот жил человек до 20ти или 30ти без сколиоза а потом бац и скривило. Как так? И какая разница длины ног по Вашему значима, а то все мы не идеально симметричные а вот сколиоз не у всех. А может быть так что невооружённым взглядом видна разница в длине ног а на рентгене всё в норме?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Теория триггеров как раз и есть попытка дообъяснить то, что происходит на уровне ФБ с мышцами. Проблема возникает, когда теорию применили в патологическим блокам.


Триггерная теория на мой взгляд самостоятельная а не придаток к теории остеохондроза. Это как ацикловир и дротаверин, вроде таблетки но такие разные. Зачем производителям мобильных телефонов вникать в автомобили? Только в том случае когда телефон встраивается в автомобиль. Но опять же производители телефонов не вникают в весь автомобиль целиком. С триггерной теорией так же. Есть триггеры - самостоятельное заболевание которое нужно лечить (причин заболевания и факторов оказывающих на течение болезни множество, так что я совершенно не упрощаю). Они появляются в огромном количестве мышц но есть отдельные мышцы триггерная болезнь которых приводит к следствию в виде классического остеохондроза - чёрные диски. При этом болят не сами чёрные диски или раздражённый корешок а сами мышцы. Зачем авторам триггерной теории функциональные блоки? Триггерная теория качественно иной взгляд на боль в спине нежели теория остеохондроза.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Остеохондроз, это понятие троякое:
> -это больные мышцы
> -это больные суставы
> -это больные нервы


Что Вы подразумеваете под болезнью мышц? Это Ваше мнение или официальное классической мануальной медицины?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2017)

VV1987 написал(а):


> Спорное заявление.
> Почему тогда лечение по теории мышц (которое провёл доктор Лукьянов) у Конкина Эдуарда, при наличии большой грыжи (вы же не будете спорить, т. К. По вашей логике - у него потологическиц блок), дало великолепный результат (болевой синдром ушёл), хотя на снимках тотже паралогической блок сохранился??
> Получается если бы Эдуард пришёл к вам в клинику вы бы отказали в лечении мышц данного региона ссылаясь на паталогический блок))), кстати возможно тогда бы видео появилось и про ваш центр)
> Хмм, а может и стоит сделать...


Это кто сказал, что лечить мышцы данного региона не надо?
Надо и еще как! Если боли от мышц.
Что и делаем каждый день
Опять все путаете.
Лечение мышц для устранения боли, да.
Лечение мышц для устранения патологического блока, нет.

Тут вообще речь и другом, о том что боли в спине не бывает от грыж и суставов, а бывает только от мышц!
Книгу доктора Лукьянова прочтите.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июн 2017)

_... А как по Вашему мнению появляется сколиоз у людей у которых и ноги и полутазы и пальцы на ногах и руки и позвонки в норме? Вот жил человек до 20ти или 30ти без сколиоза а потом бац и скривило. Как так? И какая разница длины ног по Вашему значима, а то все мы не идеально симметричные а вот сколиоз не у всех. А может быть так что невооружённым взглядом видна разница в длине ног а на рентгене всё в норме?..._
Бац и скривило, это только противоболевой сколиоз.
Все остальное рассуждения. Сколиоз виден и на рентгене и на МРт, и при осмотре.
То. Что не видно, не так и важно. А уж то, что видно на рентгене, то точно видно при осмотре.

_... Триггерная теория на мой взгляд самостоятельная а не придаток к теории остеохондроза..._
Так об этом и речь.

_... Есть триггеры - самостоятельное заболевание которое нужно лечить (причин заболевания и факторов оказывающих на течение болезни множество, так что я совершенно не упрощаю). Они появляются в огромном количестве мышц но есть отдельные мышцы триггерная болезнь которых приводит к следствию в виде классического остеохондроза - чёрные диски..._
В принципе правильно. Только не забывайте, что причиной спазма мышцы должен быть посыл на эту мышцу, сигнал! И как вы думаете, что дает этот сигнал мышце на спазм?

_... При этом болят не сами чёрные диски или раздражённый корешок а сами мышцы. Зачем авторам триггерной теории функциональные блоки? Триггерная теория качественно иной взгляд на боль в спине нежели теория остеохондроза..._
А суставы не болят? А грыжи боль не дают?
Об этом весь посыл, что есть боли от мышц, от суставов и от грыж.
Причем отделить одно от другого оооочень сложно, Вы вот никак не можете отделить мышцы от дисков. И не надо!
Пока вы лечите мышцы, время лечить воспаление, уменьшается грыжа диска, формируется стереотип минимизации подвижности в пораженном сегменте.
И это надо понимать, а не говорить, что есть только больные мышцы и только лечение их, может решить проблему!

_... Что Вы подразумеваете под болезнью мышц? Это Ваше мнение или официальное классической мануальной медицины?[..._
Вы же сами себе и отвечаете. Откройте МКБ, там есть группа заболеваний мышц.


----------



## Evenelf (29 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А уж то, что видно на рентгене, то точно видно при осмотре


Я имею ввиду рентген длинны ног.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Только не забывайте, что причиной спазма мышцы должен быть посыл на эту мышцу, сигнал! И как вы думаете, что дает этот сигнал мышце на спазм?


Тут то и оно, поэтому некорректно называть триггер спазмом. У триггера сигнала к сокращению нет. Правильнее сказать "заклинило" чем "спазм" и если не ошибаюсь (если Вам принципиально это важно то найду где это у Тревелл написано, от неё и отталкиваюсь, но могу с терминологией ошибиться) электрическая активность у триггера спонтанная или что то типа того но никак не сигнал к постоянному напряжению.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А суставы не болят? А грыжи боль не дают?


Про самостоятельность суставов не возьмусь говорить а вот о их тесном сотрудничестве с мышцами отмечу. И если есть возможность убрать хотя бы часть боли - мышцы и тем самым освободить сустав от мышечных тисков это сделать просто необходимо.
С грыжами отдельная тема. В этом вопросе я полностью согласен с доктором Лукьяновым т. К. Очевидное анатомическое строение просто нельзя игнорировать. Симптом грыжы это нарастание слабости а не боль. Если нет жалоб на слабость и нарушение тазовых функций даже при большой грыже лечить нужно мышцы и в том числе "патологический блок" (он же мышца больная триггерной патологией) чтобы он в том числе и ослабил давление на диск. Всё это к тому что слабость, мурашки, снижение чувствительности это можно отнести к грыже но боль это не по её части.
Так вот и получается 2 противоположных подхода к лечению но всё вокруг да около. Один подход говорит что патологический блок трогать нельзя, выработается новый стереотип и болеть не будет. Если пошевелить то заболит, хотя некоторые классики всё же немного шевелят с переменным успехом. Результат такого лечения проверен практикой и всем известен снижение объёма движения, фиброз, периодические обострения (в зависимости от нагрузок и активности). С точки зрения другого подхода патологический блок является самостоятельным заболеванием мышцы которое требует лечения т. Е. Не простого шевеления а механического разрушения. Если его не лечить то результат будет как и при "лечении" в первом случае. Практики в целом очень мало, однако отдельные врачи так и работают и результат у них как минимум не хуже чем у классиков а затраты энергии в разы превышает. Нельзя не согласиться и с этим и хотя бы не задуматься.
Согласен что второй подход достаточно новый и требует более глубокого изучения и наработки практики (а то появляются уже изобретатели которые как Вы и говорите смешивают несмешиваемое типа триггер в квадратной появился от раздражения корешка грыжей и пофиг что иннервация у неё из сегментов без грыжы, фанатизм какой то). Но отвергать теорию триггеров и триггерную теорию грыжеобразования просто нельзя а наоборот за неё хвататься нужно и исследовать т. К. Это шанс вылечить человека а не пытаться добиться ремиссии навсегда ограничивая жизнь человека.


----------



## VV1987 (29 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тут вообще речь и другом, о том что боли в спине не бывает от грыж и суставов, а бывает только от мышц!
> Книгу доктора Лукьянова прочтите.


Да, я читал и считаю что теория состоятельная, сможете ее опровергнуть?
По поводу болей в спине, а что вас не устраивает? Да при моно болях в спине (без соответствующей симптоматики в регионе иннервируемым нервом) грыжи вообще не рассматриваются как источник этих болей. По-моему это очевидный факт и уже не стоит об этом писать на форуме по 100500 раз.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что и делаем каждый день
> Опять все путаете.
> Лечение мышц для устранения боли, да.
> Лечение мышц для устранения патологического блока, нет..


Т. Е. Лечить все-же мышцы в регионе с пораженым пдс можно? 
А не могли бы пояснить чем лечение мышц от боли, отличается от лечения опять же по вашим словам мышц (!), для устранения патологического блока?



Evenelf написал(а):


> Это шанс вылечить человека а не пытаться добиться ремиссии навсегда ограничивая жизнь человека


Ну тут ведь такое дело, а самим врачам это зачем? Вы правельно написали, легче снимать обострение, а далее ждать когда пациент вернеться... И волки сыты и овцы целы (от мфс же не умирают)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июн 2017)

> ... Да, я читал и считаю что теория состоятельная, сможете ее опровергнуть?...


Зачем? Теория не требует опровержения, она требует подтверждения.
Как только докажут, что грыжа не болит и не дает боли, так и поговорим.



> ... По поводу болей в спине, а что вас не устраивает? Да при моно болях в спине (без соответствующей симптоматики в регионе иннервируемым нервом) грыжи вообще не рассматриваются как источник этих болей. По-моему это очевидный факт и уже не стоит об этом писать на форуме по 100500 раз...


Так наоборот, устраивает. Вопрос-то в другом, от чего болит в регионе (мышцы, суставы) и не в регионе (грыжа, мышцы суставы).
Кстати, вариант боли в ноге не от грыжи назвать можете?


> ... Т. Е. Лечить все-же мышцы в регионе с пораженым пдс можно?...


Нужно_,_ если они причина боли.


> ... А не могли бы пояснить чем лечение мышц от боли, отличается от лечения опять же по вашим словам мышц (!), для устранения патологического блока?...


Что-то не так понимаете, зачем снимать патологический блок?



> ... Ну тут ведь такое дело, а самим врачам это зачем? Вы правельно написали, легче снимать обострение, а далее ждать когда пациент вернеться... И волки сыты и овцы целы (от мфс же не умирают)...


Ооо! Это мы уже проходили. Опять врачи-вредители!
А автомастера, специально не ремонтируют машины.
А почтальоны-не носят письма.
А офисные работники-воруют бумагу.
А Чиновники-не ремонтируют дороги.
Да, и Путин во всем виноват!
Так!?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июн 2017)

> ... Я имею ввиду рентген длинны ног...


А на МРт не видно сколиоза?


> ... Тут то и оно, поэтому некорректно называть триггер спазмом. У триггера сигнала к сокращению нет. Правильнее сказать "заклинило" чем "спазм" и если не ошибаюсь (если Вам принципиально это важно то найду где это у Тревелл написано, от неё и отталкиваюсь, но могу с терминологией ошибиться) электрическая активность у триггера спонтанная или что то типа того но никак не сигнал к постоянному напряжению...


Поэтому и не можем найти его не на УЗИ, не на патологоанатомических срезах? Но это не принципиально. Есть триггер или нет. Важно болит или нет.


> ... Про самостоятельность суставов не возьмусь говорить а вот о их тесном сотрудничестве с мышцами отмечу. И если есть возможность убрать хотя бы часть боли - мышцы и тем самым освободить сустав от мышечных тисков это сделать просто необходимо...


Так вопрос про коротенькую 2 см мышцу-то, так и висит в воздухе. И вопрос про первичность спазма или ФБ, так же висит. Посмотрите немого физиологию.


> ... С грыжами отдельная тема. В этом вопросе я полностью согласен с доктором Лукьяновым т. К. Очевидное анатомическое строение просто нельзя игнорировать. Симптом грыжы это нарастание слабости а не боль. Если нет жалоб на слабость и нарушение тазовых функций даже при большой грыже лечить нужно мышцы и в том числе "патологический блок" (он же мышца больная триггерной патологией) чтобы он в том числе и ослабил давление на диск. Всё это к тому что слабость, мурашки, снижение чувствительности это можно отнести к грыже но боль это не по её части...


Так полечите и получите обострение. Сами себе ответьте на вопрос, почему пораженный сегмент "чернеет и и сохнет", только потому что доктор Лукьянов не поработал? Готов оплатить МРТ доктору Лукьянову и посмотреть на его патологические блоки. А про анатомическое строение, это выдумки. Вы об этом хирургу расскажите, он посмеется. Я на операции был и своими глазами все видел. Практику теорией не подвинешь.


> ... Так вот и получается 2 противоположных подхода к лечению но всё вокруг да около. Один подход говорит что патологический блок трогать нельзя, выработается новый стереотип и болеть не будет. Если пошевелить то заболит, хотя некоторые классики всё же немного шевелят с переменным успехом. Результат такого лечения проверен практикой и всем известен снижение объёма движения, фиброз, периодические обострения (в зависимости от нагрузок и активности)...


Так и есть.


> ... С точки зрения другого подхода патологический блок является самостоятельным заболеванием мышцы которое требует лечения т. Е...


Кардинально неверно. Патологический блок, это не самостоятельное заболевание, это проявление заболевания которое во всем мире называется остеохондроз, только несколько с разными понятиями в Европе (локальный процесс на рентгенограмме который идентичен спондилоартрозу-у них спондилоартриту) и на территории Советского Союза (общий процесс в которм выделяется локальный спондилоартроз-у них спондилоартрит)..


> ._.. Не простого шевеления а механического разрушения..._


Вот и рушат, вот и болит.
Только почему Вы решили, что при работе с МФС на пораженном сегменте рушат блок?
Потому, что это написано в книге?


> _... Если его не лечить то результат будет как и при "лечении" в первом случае. Практики в целом очень мало, однако отдельные врачи так и работают и результат у них как минимум не хуже чем у классиков а затраты энергии в разы превышает. Нельзя не согласиться и с этим и хотя бы не задуматься.._.


Нельзя согласиться. Потому что блок-то остается. И снимки тому подтверждение.


> ... Согласен что второй подход достаточно новый и требует более глубокого изучения и наработки практики (а то появляются уже изобретатели которые как Вы и говорите смешивают несмешиваемое типа триггер в квадратной появился от раздражения корешка грыжей и пофиг что иннервация у неё из сегментов без грыжы, фанатизм какой то). Но отвергать теорию триггеров и триггерную теорию грыжеобразования просто нельзя а наоборот за неё хвататься нужно и исследовать т. К. Это шанс вылечить человека а не пытаться добиться ремиссии навсегда ограничивая жизнь человека...


Опять та же ошибка. Непонимание разницы патологического и ФБ. Если грыжа есть, то как не крути не восстановиться и не вырастет диск обратно.
А главное. Теория триггеров имеет право на жизнь, но не может являться абсолютной, как подается, в том числе и Вами!
Есть теория скелетно-мышечных болей, она гораздо лучше все объясняет и главное доказана практикой и в ней есть место и мышечно теории триггеров.


----------



## ✘TheMiroy✘ (30 Июн 2017)

4-ый день хождения на море, как только захожу в воду - так сразу рай, как жить в воде?)


----------



## Evenelf (30 Июн 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Кстати, вариант боли в ноге не от грыжи назвать можете?


Я могу, раз уж тема о триггерах то триггеры могут являться причиной боли в ноге и даже более того триггеры в ноге могут являться причиной боли в пояснице! Вы же атласы видели или им не верите?


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что-то не так понимаете, зачем снимать патологический блок?


И я думаю зачем. Лечение мышц по теории триггеров подразумевает лечение и не оперирует такими понятиями как снятие блока.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А на МРт не видно сколиоза


Не передёргивайте. На МРТ виден сколиоз но не видна длинна ног. Сколиоз может быть вызван разной длинной ног но это лишь одна из возможных причин и в данном случае только предположение.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поэтому и не можем найти его не на УЗИ, не на патологоанатомических срезах? Но это не принципиально. Есть триггер или нет. Важно болит или нет.


Конечно боль это основной критерий. Но вот с узи не соглашусь. Если на узи виден фиброз мышц (фиброзирующий миозит и что то мне подсказывает о его природе...) а так же нарушения структуры внутренних органов (печень, щитовидка и т. П) то почему не может увидеть узи уплотнение мышечной ткани? Кто ищет тот найдёт мне кажется. Про патологоанатомические срезы если я его правильно понял то в конце сообщения прилагаю выдержку из "Миофасциальные боли и дисфункции". Особо удивляет дата когда это было обнаружено.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так вопрос про коротенькую 2 см мышцу-то, так и висит в воздухе.


Какой ответ Вам нужен? Критерии? Если говорить о первичности спазма - сигнала к сокращению то это не исключено - нервы, холод и т. П. Но результат уже становится полностью автономным. (прилагаемая картинка).


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Сами себе ответьте на вопрос, почему пораженный сегмент "чернеет и и сохнет", только потому что доктор Лукьянов не поработал? Готов оплатить МРТ доктору Лукьянову и посмотреть на его патологические блоки. А про анатомическое строение, это выдумки.


Отвечаю: от непрерывной нагрузки на диск. Так к примеру растягивается бельевая верёвка. Картинка с подвязанным кривым деревцем используемая в логотипах ортопедических центров тоже показывает принцип действия - если нагрузка не высокая то резкой поломки не будет а будет управляемое искривление или в контексте диска его дегидратация.
Если речь идёт о функциональном блоке то как поможет добраться до истины мрт? Или это для подтверждения что диски не белеют? Так никто и не говорит что они белеют.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Только почему Вы решили, что при работе с МФС на пораженном сегменте рушат блок?
> Потому, что это написано в книге?


Так в книге нет ничего про блоки. Есть про триггеры в мышцах и принципах их лечения.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опять та же ошибка. Непонимание разницы патологического и ФБ. Если грыжа есть, то как не крути не восстановиться и не вырастет диск обратно.


Мы с Вами простите на разных языках вот и непонимание. Диск не вырастет но подвижность в сегменте восстановится в не запущенных случаях когда нет тотального фиброза в результате чего и болеть не будет (если источник боли исключительно глубокие мышцы) и не будет ограничений в движениях. Останется чёрный диск как шрам после раны но болеть он не будет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июн 2017)

> ... Я могу, раз уж тема о триггерах то триггеры могут являться причиной боли в ноге и даже более того триггеры в ноге могут являться причиной боли в пояснице! Вы же атласы видели или им не верите?...


Теория. Но есть, это туннельные синдромы.


> ... И я думаю зачем. Лечение мышц по теории триггеров подразумевает лечение и не оперирует такими понятиями как снятие блока...


Так об этом и речь, что эта вся теория до блоков патологических


> ... Не передёргивайте. На МРТ виден сколиоз но не видна длинна ног. Сколиоз может быть вызван разной длинной ног но это лишь одна из возможных причин и в данном случае только предположение...


Не передергиваю, а утверждаю. И не теория, а практика_._


> ... Конечно боль это основной критерий. Но вот с узи не соглашусь. Если на узи виден фиброз мышц (фиброзирующий миозит и что то мне подсказывает о его природе...) а так же нарушения структуры внутренних органов (печень, щитовидка и т. П) то почему не может увидеть узи уплотнение мышечной ткани? Кто ищет тот найдёт мне кажется. Про патологоанатомические срезы если я его правильно понял то в конце сообщения прилагаю выдержку из "Миофасциальные боли и дисфункции". Особо удивляет дата когда это было обнаружено...


Так фиброз и кальциноз конечно есть, только это не всегда больно!


> ... Какой ответ Вам нужен? Критерии? Если говорить о первичности спазма - сигнала к сокращению то это не исключено - нервы, холод и т. П. Но результат уже становится полностью автономным. (прилагаемая картинка)...


Нервы.
А что раздражает нервы?


> _... Отвечаю: от непрерывной нагрузки на диск. Так к примеру растягивается бельевая верёвка. Картинка с подвязанным кривым деревцем используемая в логотипах ортопедических центров тоже показывает принцип действия - если нагрузка не высокая то резкой поломки не будет а будет управляемое искривление или в контексте диска его дегидратация.
> Если речь идёт о функциональном блоке то как поможет добраться до истины мрт? Или это для подтверждения что диски не белеют? Так никто и не говорит что они белеют..._


Так при ФБ они и не чернеют. Правильно про непрерывную нагрузку, только от чего больше нагрузка от 2 см мышцы или от половины туловища давящего на диск. А почему на диск? Потому что, блок. А почему блок, потому что ущемление менискоида. А ущемление менискоида что дает? Раздражение нерва. А раздражение нерва к чему приводит? К спазму мышцы!
Так что первично? Спазм или ущемление менискоида?
Теперь важное:
Сокращение -спазм без команды нерва может быть?


> ... Так в книге нет ничего про блоки. Есть про триггеры в мышцах и принципах их лечения...


Так как лечить мышцы, если на них идет постоянный сигнал на сокращение-спазм?


> ... Мы с Вами простите на разных языках вот и непонимание. Диск не вырастет но подвижность в сегменте восстановится в не запущенных случаях когда нет тотального фиброза в результате чего и болеть не будет (если источник боли исключительно глубокие мышцы) и не будет ограничений в движениях. Останется чёрный диск как шрам после раны но болеть он не будет...


Конечно на разных. Поскольку подвижность не восстановиться полностью, никогда.
И вот тут мой конек!
Будет только подвижность в пределах остаточной функциональности в поврежденном ПДС.
Остаточной, а не полной! И восстановление работы мышцы в прежнем объеме невозможно, а значит мышца остается укороченной и болезненной.
А значит меньше двигается и значит все равно болит.
И вся задача лечения, переложить нагрузку на не поврежденные сегменты и главное поддерживать эти сегменты максимально долго в состоянии хорошей функциональности.
И работа на мышцах, это именно эта задача. И до патологических блоков работа на болезненном сегменте еще возможна. А после патологии-нет, сразу обострение. Именно поэтому без определения того какой блок (по рентгену, мрт, мануальному осмотру), снимать блок нельзя!
Что и не делают все специалисты называющие себя специалистами по мягким техникам. Они просто не делают приемов которые могут воздействовать и на ФБ и на ПБ. Делают только те, что воздействуют на ФБ.
В мануальное терапии это все давно писано. Релаксация (массаж и ПИР), мобилизация для приемов которыми трудно воздействовать на ФБ, и манипуляции, которые могут воздействовать на ФБ и ПБ.
Зачем манипуляции? Затем что они могут устранить ФБ одномоментно, а при релаксации и мобилизации для этого надо работать много и долго.
А главное, они могут устранять переходные блоки (те самые черные, но не чернючие), но это отдельная глава мануальной терапии.


----------

